# Mas felices o relajados a partir de los 50.



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 6, 2011)

Hola, aprovecho para saludarlos a todos.  Les traigo este tema que lo he leído por ahí, y me pareció importante hacerlo llegar a la comunidad, para ver qué opinan. 

*A continuación cito: *

La vida parece más de color de rosa después de los 50, según revela un estudio publicado en la revista PNAS. En concreto, los adultos que superan el medio siglo de vida son generalmente más felices, experimentan menos estrés y se preocupan menos que los veinteañeros.

A esta conclusión ha llegado un equipo de científicos estadounidenses tras entrevistar a más de 340.000 norteamericanos. En el estudio se ha tenido en cuenta tanto la felicidad general ("bienestar global") como las experiencias diarias sobre sentimientos como el estrés o la diversión ("bienestar hedonista"). Aunque estas dos dimensiones del bienestar raramente se estudian a la vez, según Arthur Stone, psicólogo de la Universidad Stony Brook de Nueva York y coautor del estudio, son igual de importantes, porque "el bienestar global proporciona una visión más reflexiva de la vida mientras que el bienestar hedonista nos habla de una visión inmediata, que incluye sentimientos como diversión, preocupación, estrés, enfado, tristeza…"

Según ha podido comprobar Stone, la ira y el estrés descienden progresivamente desde la juventud (20) hasta la madurez (50), mientras que la felicidad y la capacidad de divertirnos aumentan al cumplir medio siglo. En cuanto a las preocupaciones, se mantienen bastante constantes hasta los 50, momento en que empiezan a decaer. Y todo ello independientemente de factores como tener o no empleo, o la presencia de hijos en casa. Los resultados fueron similares en hombres y mujeres.

A la pregunta de por qué somos más felices al envejecer, Stone argumenta que posiblemente las personas adultas controlan sus emociones mejor que los jóvenes. O quizás tiene que ver con la nostalgia: los adultos conservan menos recuerdos negativos, de ahí que sean más felices. Además, a medida que pasa el tiempo nos centramos menos en lo que hemos o no hemos conseguido y más en “aprovechar al máximo el resto de nuestra vida”, añade el investigador.

Fuente: aquí.


PS: Sería también interesante leer algunos consejos o anécdotas (de la vida misma) de aquellas personas que han vivido algunos años; y por experiencia, aconsejen hacer o no ciertas cosas, o cómo hacer para tomar ciertas decisiones en la vida. 

Bueno, aquí lo dejo por si alguien tiene algo para decir


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2011)

Tal parece ser que nadie pasa de los 50´s! Que bien que estamos! Todos Jóvenes y con la vida por delante!
sic.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2011)

yo si bien me la paso escapando de los 50 pero al parecer ellos corren mas rapido que yo .....por que cada dia estan mas cerca.

los estudios y encuenstas me los paso por el rabo, si bien son utiles pero si yo vivo en japon y me ha caido el tsunami o me se ha muerto toda mi familia en un avion no me consulea para nada que me digan que un estudio alla lejos dice que yo , segun mi edad, estatura y color de ojos la debo estar pasando bomba .

que SE SUPONE los años te dan EXPERIENCIA es asi, claro esta que LOS MUERTOS NO HABLAN, no ?? 
asi que el señor que se murio a los 48 años de cancer luego de vivir amargado o el señor de 49 años que se murio de el corazon o un derrame cerebral luego de que la mujer y los hijos le hayan roto la paciencia año tras año hasta que el pobre al final "logro escapar ".
o el de 50 que estaba de muy mala leche y atendio el telefono para la encuesta y cuando le dijeron de que era los mando a todos a tomar por culo, ese tampoco entro.


asi que ...teniendo eso bien claro, y es que QUIENES SOBREVIVEN casi seguro que tendran mas experiencia .
podremos seguir.

me parece lindo que compartamos experiencias, dudas y ideas , es importantisimo , para algunos, por que ...quien no quiere ver es al cuete.


la diferencia mayor de los 20 a los 50 es que de joven NO SABES , y eso es lindo.
no sabes como es la gente, no sabes como es el mundo , crees que todo se te dara, que las posibilidades son infinitas, que la vida te sorprendera con maravillas, estas emocionado por crecer, por descubrir, por hacer todas esas cosas que hacen los grandes .
luego de grande ya si lo sabes, y eso te da experiencia para manejarlo.
el problema es todo el camino que hay en el medio.


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 20, 2011)

Que raro fernando, primer comentario que hace sin hacer referencia a chicas, calzas y cu**s. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2011)

esta.....si lees detenidamente esta ahi , escondido, pero cualquiera con unos años lo ve.
uno crece pero no por eso te comienzan a gustar las viejas.

ademas......... ¿ que ?? si hablase siempre de lugares hermosos o de pajaros o de ........es lo mismo.
es una de las cosas que todos anhelamos mientras mantenemos la chispa divina.


----------

